# Evic vt skin



## theoS (8/10/15)

Just made a evic vt skin now to cut it and stick it and c if it fits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/15)

You printing it yourself. On vinyl?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## theoS (9/10/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> You printing it yourself. On vinyl?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


No sending it to some one to print it for me i just made the template and stuff seen that i cant find ne templates i had to do it my self


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/15)

Looks awesome dude

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (14/10/15)

Looks good. 

Show us how it comes out!


----------



## theoS (14/10/15)

Will do picking it up this week some time 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoS (16/10/15)

And its up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/10/15)

Awesome dude

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## theoS (16/10/15)

Now to try and sell the dam stuff 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MISS"T" (4/11/15)

Looks great have you sold any? 

Vaping... It's a lifestyle


----------



## theoS (4/11/15)

MISS"T" said:


> Looks great have you sold any?
> 
> Vaping... It's a lifestyle


no i havent really tryd yet lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

